# Can i apply for spouse visa after visit visa refusal



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

I've applied for visit visa twice 3 months ago for UK but didnt get visa. For visit visa i showed that im engaged to someone in Pak when i applied 2nd time.. for some personal reasons my engagement broke and now i got married someone in Uk and now i want to apply for spouse visa but im worried if i could have any problem in my spouse visa because of visit visa refusal. i know its completely different type of visa but all im worried about is that i showed in visit visa that im engaged. could it be a problem??? im going to apply for spouse visa after 4 months of my visit visa refusal.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd say your application will be scrutinized having gone from engaged to married to another person in 3 months! 

You will need to declare the refusals on your application. What was the reason for refusal? They didnt come with a ban?


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

yes i know i have to declare the refusal... the reason for refusal was that im singal and have no dependent here.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

oh no no my refusal didnt come with a ban thank god.. they just said that i've no property or dependent here and im not married thats why they are not sure if im going Uk for just a visit. 
the thing is husband dont know about my engagement and im worried is there any chance of refusal again because of visit visa refusal. ??? 

i asked few consultants they are saying that visit visa and spouse visa are both different categories so they wont reject my spouse visa just because of visit visa rejection.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It wont be automatic rejection but I can see them seriously doubting how genuine your marriage is. 3 months is a very short space of time to go from engaged to one person to married to another.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

ohhh but they didnt mention anything in my refusal letter about my engagement. they just said i've no property or dependent here. 

i'll give them proof of my marriage etc. but still you think they can doubt.. ??? engagements can broke it wasn't a marriage. im going to apply after months of my visit visa rejection. for how long should i wait to apply for spouse visa after visit visa rejection???


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The fact that you didn't declare that you'd been refused will likely be viewed as deception. Even if you're being 100% honest, this all sounds so very scammy. You're really going to have a difficult time getting a visa.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

No my husband knows that i'd been refused but he didnt know about engagement so you cant say it deception. hmm so you think i could have problem getting visa :/ because of my engagement which i showed in my visit visa..??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You didnt tell your new husband you were previously engaged. Great start to married life in a web of lies. 

Though if you stated you were engaged on previous application UKBA will know.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh I think there is plenty of deception, not just to your husband but to the UKBA.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

why you are arguing with me. my advice to you is do not judge or comment anyone without knowing them.. there was no deception not even with my husband nor with UKBA. im not gonna explain anything here. All i want an opinion, dont judge people without knowing them. 
if you can suggest me anything good then i would like to know that. thanks


----------



## 9753 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ghazal....best wishes. Keep your chin up!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ghazal said:


> No my husband knows that i'd been refused but he didnt know about engagement so you cant say it deception. hmm so you think i could have problem getting visa :/ because of my engagement which i showed in my visit visa..??


I know that after a broken engagement, another marriage is often arranged very quickly in Pakistan.

Look at it from the ECO's point of view:

You apply for a spouse visa, he pulls up the previous (and very recent, three months is nothing!) visa refusals and sees the following - first visa refused due to not enough ties to the homeland. Second visit visa application, a fiancé in Pakistan is conveniently pulled out of the hat. Again refused due to not enough ties to the homeland.

Three months later you are suddenly married to a - different - person in the UK.

It just does not look good at all.

I am aware of the stigma that goes with a broken engagement but you might want to consider to come clean about that with your husband. Things like this have a tendency to come out - be it due to a throwaway comment because somebody forgets who knows and who doesn't, or it might well be mentioned in a spouse visa refusal letter. The longer the wait the worse the fallout.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ghazal said:


> why you are arguing with me. my advice to you is do not judge or comment anyone without knowing them.. there was no deception not even with my husband nor with UKBA. im not gonna explain anything here. All i want an opinion, dont judge people without knowing them.
> if you can suggest me anything good then i would like to know that. thanks


 Personally I'm not judging. I'm telling you what I see from what you have written and what others, the UKBA, may see. 

That is a very new relationship which has gone from new relationship to marriage within just 3 months. This in a very short space of time after being rejected for a visa where you had informed them you were in a relationship, in fact engaged, with someone else.

I personally see you struggling unless you have substantial evidence of a genuine and committed relationship.


----------



## 9753 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good points ALKB.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for a nice reply. 

so what should i do now?? should i wait and apply for spouse visa after 6 months of my visa refusal..??


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

ALKB said:


> I know that after a broken engagement, another marriage is often arranged very quickly in Pakistan.
> 
> Look at it from the ECO's point of view:
> 
> ...



Thanks for a nice reply..

so what should i do now??? should i wait and apply for spouse visa after 6 months of my visit visa refusal??


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

ghazal said:


> Thanks for a nice reply..
> 
> so what should i do now??? should i wait and apply for spouse visa after 6 months of my visit visa refusal??


I wouldn't think waiting for a certain amount of time would effect your visa, because as per your previous visit visa the ukba would probably look into the scenario of what type of visa you had applied for and the reason for your rejection. But applying for a spouse visa after a visit visa rejection would have been little bit easier if it was for the same partner. 

I have heard about people moving from fiancé to married to a different partner in days, its not unusual in Pakistan or India especially because of arranged marriages and society issues etc. So 3 months gap is not a small duration. But this is just according to a few people who are aware of the scenarios not as per UKBA. They would look at this as changing partners for a successful visa. So you have to work on this to prove them wrong. 

If you want a successful application always go through the honest route, declare your previous visit visa rejection and the reason for it although the ukba would be aware of it. Declare about your previous engagement that broke and explain the reasons for it with ukba and your husband. If you can satisfy ukba that you and your husband have a genuine relationship and your previous engagement broke with genuine reasons then you should be fine. 

If you haven't told your husband about your previous engagement yet, and suppose you apply for a spouse visa and they reject you stating your visit visa for a fiancé was a different person compared to your spouse. What would you tell your husband then? Another lie? If you believe in God declare the truth to avoid any more rejections and work with honesty.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Whilst I understand what you are saying about what is the norm in Pakistan the partner she is marrying is either British or PR residing in the UK and must have for several years where it is not the norm.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> Whilst I understand what you are saying about what is the norm in Pakistan the partner she is marrying is either British or PR residing in the UK and must have for several years where it is not the norm.


This is exactly how HO would see that but it is in fact a much more common scenario with British Pakistanis than one would think.

Two of my husband's siblings married British Pakistanis - they saw each other for the first time at the wedding and had no communication before that whatsoever. The respective families decided and organised everything and in one case the time frame from starting talks to the actual wedding took less than a month. 

However "on the balance of probability" it will most likely not sit well with the ECO.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ALKB said:


> This is exactly how HO would see that but it is in fact a much more common scenario with British Pakistanis than one would think.
> 
> Two of my husband's siblings married British Pakistanis - they saw each other for the first time at the wedding and had no communication before that whatsoever. The respective families decided and organised everything and in one case the time frame from starting talks to the actual wedding took less than a month.
> 
> However "on the balance of probability" it will most likely not sit well with the ECO.


 Indeed given when they take into account the other circumstances of previous visa applications and refusals. 

I know it happens and alone it wouldn't be an issue the applicant being in a new and speedily arranged relationship. Its when they take into account the bigger picture that the ECO may have concerns.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Simsim22 said:


> I wouldn't think waiting for a certain amount of time would effect your visa, because as per your previous visit visa the ukba would probably look into the scenario of what type of visa you had applied for and the reason for your rejection. But applying for a spouse visa after a visit visa rejection would have been little bit easier if it was for the same partner.
> 
> I have heard about people moving from fiancé to married to a different partner in days, its not unusual in Pakistan or India especially because of arranged marriages and society issues etc. So 3 months gap is not a small duration. But this is just according to a few people who are aware of the scenarios not as per UKBA. They would look at this as changing partners for a successful visa. So you have to work on this to prove them wrong.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply. 

i've discussed this with my consultant he was saying that that was just an engagement, and you're apply for spouse visa this is completely a different category so they wont say anything about engagement. they could reject my visa only if they are not satisfied with my husband's salary/savings or accommodation papers etc.. they cant stop me to live with my husband for any other reason its against human rights. He said everyone knows that engagements can broke for several reasons. 

we'll definitely gonna explain my last rejection. 

Another question i wanted to ask is what extra proofs should i use to show them that this is a genuine marriage. like we have a marriage certificate which is attested by foreign affairs, our wedding pix, receipts of wedding expenses and where we lived after marriage. and all documents from my husbands side. 

Thanks for your kind advice i'll discuss this with my husband i hope things will be fine.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you should go ahead and waste £900 odd plus the extras....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I really want to close this thread as we have exhausted our arguments and the OP is just being rude to forum regulars who are trying to help, though their advice isn't what he wants to hear.
What do you think?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I really want to close this thread as we have exhausted our arguments and the OP is just being rude to forum regulars who are trying to help, though their advice isn't what he wants to hear.
> What do you think?


 Can only try to help so much!


----------

